# Roll Call: Drinks - Barasti, Dubai Marina (Fri 17th Oct)



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

"Twice in one weekend?" you say!! 

Well yes indeedy!! 

Drinks at Barasti down on the Marina for those of you who

a) Can't make it tomorrow 
and/or
b) Like to drink beer 

Usual kick off around 2000-2030 on Friday night. PM me if you need contact details.

Post if you coming, post if you're not.

Looking forward to seeing old faces and new.

No Sambuca for me though as it broke me last time, sticking to good old fashioned beer


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> No Sambuca for me though as it broke me last time, sticking to good old fashioned beer


Gald you learnt your lesson or is that wishful thinking!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: there are other bars in Dubai. 


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Disclaimer: there are other bars in Dubai.
> 
> 
> -



Lol! Barasti is close enough for him to crawl home when his brain loses communications with his legs!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Disclaimer: there are other bars in Dubai.
> 
> 
> -


That is true, but where else can you go sit on the beach and have a nice conversation with some friends? I am never able to hear what anyone is saying in bars, and that irritates me... 

I won't be coming. Seeing as you said we should post if were not, I just obliged.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm off to Tesco's tonight (I know, I lead an exciting life!!) so will decline an evening of witty banter and debauchary!! LOL

Have a good one, guys!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would have to say maybe at this point. Coming down with something, so if I feel better by Friday, I will come! Right now, I want my bed and my teddy bear!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you mean, Maz, I've been ill for a month now and feeling fed up!

Hope you get well soon! xxx


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I know what you mean, Maz, I've been ill for a month now and feeling fed up!
> 
> Hope you get well soon! xxx


Weren't you off to Tesco and all that?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I know what you mean, Maz, I've been ill for a month now and feeling fed up!
> 
> Hope you get well soon! xxx


Thanks!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Weren't you off to Tesco and all that?


A girl needs to eat, ya know! LOL And yes, off to do the Tesco 2 Step later when all the screaming kiddies have cleared off home!


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

definitely bunch of Alcoholics in here, I like it .. I'm in  missed the last one, will make it in this time.. mazy..I'll msg you to get your contact info, don't wanna walk around the beach looking dumbfounded & lost


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

All these nights out, I am jealous here in grey London. I'll be out there from the 2nd November so I hope to meet up with you all soon.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Maz is suffering from the smoke at Icon 2 nights ago!!! Steve, arent you fed up of Barasti yet !!! What is it with you and Barasti. BTW - Got some pics from the party, will put them up on my fbook.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Maz is suffering from the smoke at Icon 2 nights ago!!! Steve, arent you fed up of Barasti yet !!! What is it with you and Barasti. BTW - Got some pics from the party, will put them up on my fbook.


I thought so as well but think I'm coming down with the flu. My workmate went swimming in the nasty water and has been feeling poorly and I think that I might have caught some of those prehistoric germs he brought back to land with him!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I thought so as well but think I'm coming down with the flu. My workmate went swimming in the nasty water and has been feeling poorly and I think that I might have caught some of those prehistoric germs he brought back to land with him!


Lots of pure orange juice if you need a fix, or even better 3 shots of tequila!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Lots of pure orange juice if you need a fix, or even better 3 shots of tequila!!


There is a good reason why you never became a doctor. You would have had to open a branch of Alcoholics Anonymous right next door to your surgery!  I'm not sure that tequilla is supposed to be prescribed for flu!

P.S We should stop hijacking other people's threads!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Maz is suffering from the smoke at Icon 2 nights ago!!! Steve, arent you fed up of Barasti yet !!! What is it with you and Barasti. BTW - Got some pics from the party, will put them up on my fbook.


Mate, 

I'm open to any suggestions - I'm fairly easy  Just figured it's easier to meet in a central-ish location and then once everyone is there we can decided where to go after that...

...anyway when I changed the location, Maz, Giadita and Bubbles didn't want to go  For next week I'll put up a vote and then we'll go with the general conscensus.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions - I'm fairly easy  Just figured it's easier to meet in a central-ish location and then once everyone is there we can decided where to go after that...
> 
> ...anyway when I changed the location, Maz, Giadita and Bubbles didn't want to go  For next week I'll put up a vote and then we'll go with the general conscensus.



Haven't you given me enough grief already!!! You'll be happy to know that I am now sick, so I won't be going anywhere and I have to work this weekend, so it gets even better! You haven't put a curse on me by any chance, have you???


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Mate,
> ...anyway when I changed the location, Maz, Giadita and Bubbles didn't want to go  For next week I'll put up a vote and then we'll go with the general conscensus.


Dude! I can't go out every weekend, not even to say 2 big nights on one weekend. It's absolutely nothing to do with the people or the places.  No matter if it irritates me not hearing someone in a bar, it's still good fun to hang out and have pint.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I should be down... i dunno crazymazy, think we should change the venue? hrm


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To whoever asked where else canyou go (apart from Barasti - which incidentally is not central in Dubai) there are loads of other bars! Have a look in Time Out to start with.

I will be at the Irish Village tomorrow night for the 12th anniversary event. Not a fan of Arrested Development, but have complimentary tickets.

-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Is there a fixed plan yet? Might come along so i can finally put faces and names against the nicks.
How do i get in contact?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> To whoever asked where else canyou go (apart from Barasti - which incidentally is not central in Dubai) there are loads of other bars! Have a look in Time Out to start with.
> 
> -


I know there are loads! we've been to a few. My point was: where else can you sit on the beach and have a nice gathering? To all the bars I've been, you couldn't hear what the other person is saying. And not to mention the bars being so full, it's difficult to walk.


----------

